
Hacker Steals 900 GB of Cellebrite Data - fjcaetano
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/hacker-steals-900-gb-of-cellebrite-data
======
dhimes
From TFA, but I switched the paragraph order for this TLDR;

"Cellebrite is an Israeli company whose main product, a typically laptop-sized
device called the Universal Forensic Extraction Device (UFED), can rip data
from thousands of different models of mobile phones. That data can include SMS
messages, emails, call logs, and much more, as long as the UFED user is in
physical possession of the phone."

"The breach is the latest chapter in a growing trend of hackers taking matters
into their own hands, and stealing information from companies that specialize
in surveillance or hacking technologies."

------
wyldfire
> “To be honest, had it not been for the recent stance taken by Western
> governments no one would have known but us,” the hacker told Motherboard.
> The hacker expressed disdain for recent changes in surveillance legislation.

What specific changes are they referring to?

> The hacker, however, remained vague as to the true extent of what they had
> done to Cellebrite's systems.

This part of the article where they cite the hacker's answer to this question
is a totally useless part of the article IMO.

~~~
ethbro
Probably
[https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2017/01/obama...](https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2017/01/obama-
expanding-nsa-powers/513041/?single_page=true)

------
ge96
Didn't read the article, curious how you steal 900GB of data, what kind of
internet speed do you have? No one noticed this much data being pulled? I
don't personally track my server's bandwidth usage. Guess it's time to read.

~~~
monsieurbanana
I could download that in about 3 hours at home with fiber internet, not that
big of a window.

At work we use google cloud storage, so if someone had gained access and were
downloading stuff we would have absolutely no idea, no without already setup
alerts.

~~~
ge96
I have Google Fiber but on the lower end the 50/50 plan.

Yeah it just seemed like a lot of data to me. Especially if they are just text
files not images/videos. Depending on database I don't know. I recently backed
up a MYSQL database and it was only in the 10's of MB's with several tables
some with over 45,000 rows.

That is something to look into bandwidth monitoring.

------
ergot
This article actually links to the login page:

[https://cellevault.cellebrite.com/cas/login?service=https://...](https://cellevault.cellebrite.com/cas/login?service=https://my.cellebrite.com/j_spring_cas_security_check)

------
spectaclepiece
sooo, anybody know where I can get my hands on this?

~~~
cryptozeus
Hackers did not release the data

~~~
lucb1e
Then how did Motherboard get it? In the second sentence: "Motherboard has
obtained 900 GB of data related to Cellebrite".

~~~
raw23
Guessing they were sent the data by the attacker

